# Looking for old Morbid Industries/Enterprises props.



## Haunt Former

Batch is for sale on Haunted Props!


----------



## 1031Freddy

HalloweenHusky said:


> Specifically Hex, Batch 12x, Brain Child and Headless Zombaby. However, I’d be fine with any others you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be willing to pay for them. I’ll use Venmo to send the money. PM me if you’re interested. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You still looking for the Morbid Props? I have new ones never used but I am in Canada.


----------



## 1031Freddy

HalloweenHusky said:


> Specifically Hex, Batch 12x, Brain Child and Headless Zombaby. However, I’d be fine with any others you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be willing to pay for them. I’ll use Venmo to send the money.
> 
> PM me if you’re interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have all of them new


----------



## Restless Acres

That sounds very suspicious! Photos please.


----------



## 1031Freddy

Restless Acres said:


> That sounds very suspicious! Photos please.


Will take me a bit, will need to dig them out, day or 2. Not 100% sure that I still have Brain Child but do have several types of Zombabies, Hex Static (& Animated), and Batch. Possibly Spasm.


----------



## Restless Acres

1031freddy said:


> Will take me a bit, will need to dig them out, day or 2. Not 100% sure that I still have Brain Child but do have several types of Zombabies, Hex Static (& Animated), and Batch. Possibly Spasm.


Okay. Prove it.


----------



## HalloweenHusky

1031freddy said:


> Will take me a bit, will need to dig them out, day or 2. Not 100% sure that I still have Brain Child but do have several types of Zombabies, Hex Static (& Animated), and Batch. Possibly Spasm.


I’ll be waiting for proof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1031Freddy

Restless Acres said:


> Okay. Prove it.


----------



## 1031Freddy




----------



## 1031Freddy




----------



## 1031Freddy

Couldn’t find Brain Child, think I sold him last year.
Also Have several other Zombaby’s new in pkg with tags:
Dracool
Wolfboy
Shivers
DK

Scratch (new in pkg no tag)
Stitchenstein (new in pkg no tag)

Several Masks:
Pot Head
Edgar
Germottin
Big Weenie Half Mask
Little Brother


----------



## Restless Acres

1031freddy said:


> Couldn’t find Brain Child, think I sold him last year.
> Also Have several other Zombaby’s new in pkg with tags:
> Dracool
> Wolfboy
> Shivers
> DK
> 
> Scratch (new in pkg no tag)
> Stitchenstein (new in pkg no tag)
> 
> Several Masks:
> Pot Head
> Edgar
> Germottin
> Big Weenie Half Mask
> Little Brother


I appear to stand corrected! I say appear because they are just pictures after all, but if you are a scammer, you are not the run of the mill overseas one.  

I am not apologizing per se, but you must understand that scammers in wanted to buy here are out of control; I had one reach out to me just this week, for example. Plus your early posts tick many of the most common scammer boxes; brand new to site, resurrecting a slightly dated thread in wanted to buy, you said you all of several props (some of them fairly uncommon, and all new, which even you backed off of). Even the "but I'm in Canada" could be construed as a red flag. Not because Canada, but introducing a non US element.

Photos are a very good start. Command of the English language another. Obviously it is up to the OP to decide if you are legit, but it is certainly trending in that direction! One piece of advice I would give to you both is to transact one piece at a time (at least initially), and not do a riskier compound sale of multiple items without building some trust.


----------



## 1031Freddy

Restless Acres said:


> I appear to stand corrected! I say appear because they are just pictures after all, but if you are a scammer, you are not the run of the mill overseas one.
> 
> I am not apologizing per se, but you must understand that scammers in wanted to buy here are out of control; I had one reach out to me just this week, for example. Plus your early posts tick many of the most common scammer boxes; brand new to site, resurrecting a slightly dated thread in wanted to buy, you said you all of several props (some of them fairly uncommon, and all new, which even you backed off of). Even the "but I'm in Canada" could be construed as a red flag. Not because Canada, but introducing a non US element.
> 
> Photos are a very good start. Command of the English language another. Obviously it is up to the OP to decide if you are legit, but it is certainly trending in that direction! One piece of advice I would give to you both is to transact one piece at a time (at least initially), and not do a riskier compound sale of multiple items without building some trust.


All sounds fair. Thanks
I have moved into a much smaller house and some of my collectibles simply need to go. I also have NECA NB4X New Boxed or pkg items. How would I find out the value of some of this stuff? Ebay? I have sold some Morbid items clearly not priced anywhere near there current value. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
I am in Victoria, BC 🇨🇦
Suppose I could post some photos of our house on 🎃 to help show that I’ve been around for 25yrs+


----------



## Jerseyscare

1031Freddy, Not your fault, but the internet is alive with scammers and they are popping in here.
You've got great close up shots and shots of packaging, great for evaluation.
If I was your buyer, I'd also like to see one shot of all the items, or the same background in all of the shots


----------



## 1031Freddy

Thanks!
Good idea will do.


----------



## Haunted seller

I have brain 2 brain child but I’m not gonna sell this but I have been looking for static hex to trade for my 2013 animated hex


----------



## Haunt Channel

1031Freddy said:


> Couldn’t find Brain Child, think I sold him last year.
> Also Have several other Zombaby’s new in pkg with tags:
> Dracool
> Wolfboy
> Shivers
> DK
> 
> Scratch (new in pkg no tag)
> Stitchenstein (new in pkg no tag)
> 
> Several Masks:
> Pot Head
> Edgar
> Germottin
> Big Weenie Half Mask
> Little Brother


Hi, do you still have any of these available? I’m interested in some of the zombabies and Edgar do you have any prices on them?


----------



## 1031Freddy

Hi,
Thanks for your note. I would have to do some research to come up with prices. I am in Canada, where ate you?


----------



## Haunt Channel

1031Freddy said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your note. I would have to do some research to come up with prices. I am in Canada, where ate you?


I’m from Massachusetts I know the shipping from Canada could possibly be pricy but I’ve been looking for some of this for a little bit now
are all the items still available?


----------



## 1031Freddy

Hi, yes, sorry for the delay. I would have to dig them out & figure out some pricing if you are serious and willing to be patient?


----------



## Haunt Channel

1031Freddy said:


> Hi, yes, sorry for the delay. I would have to dig them out & figure out some pricing if you are serious and willing to be patient?


Hi, I’m very interested in them it all depends on pricing though so when you figure that out let me know and as you dig them out definitely let me know which ones you still have as well thanks! Also I can wait for them no rush at all


----------

